# Can you claim IT courses and certifications?



## Kinny (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

I took several IT courses and certification exams in the US and wondering if I can claim them when filing my tax in Canada (I am a Canadian citizen, employed at a Canadian company).

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

If you were reimbursed by your employer, and he did not add the reimbursement to your T4 as a taxable benefit, you can't claim anything.

Otherwise, you may be able to. Read Line 323 in the Income Tax guide. It gets a little complicated for institutions outside Canada.


----------

